

Apple vs. Microsoft - rhygar
http://trends.google.com/trends?q=apple.com,+microsoft.com

======
ZeroGravitas
Isn't this just the people that _searched_ for x.com? The traffic stats are
here:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=apple.com%2C+microsoft.c...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=apple.com%2C+microsoft.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

Spoiler, as opposed to searches microsoft.com continues to dominate apple.com
in actual visits by some margin.

edit: it doesn't seem to return any traffic info for google.com, but the
search results are explosive:

[http://trends.google.com/trends?q=apple.com,+microsoft.com,+...](http://trends.google.com/trends?q=apple.com,+microsoft.com,+google.com&geo=all&date=all)

------
KrijgDeMeuk
Apple vs Microsoft (Live, MSN)
[http://trends.google.com/trends?q=apple.com%2C+microsoft.com...](http://trends.google.com/trends?q=apple.com%2C+microsoft.com%2C+live.com%2C+msn.com&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
jrockway
Incidentally, google.com appears to be an order of magnitude more popular. You
kind of have to wonder what people using Google to search for Google are on...

